# Northwest Ga Lease Info



## cigstoreind (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the website that leases the land in northwest ga that was owned by springbank llc.?


----------



## aj101 (Nov 6, 2011)

im looking for it also if i here ill let you know


----------



## Kdot (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey if you find any land in the North Ga area, please let me know if you are interested in members.


----------

